# Chihuahua Seatbelt *edited*



## Cherries (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm sure you've all seen these, I just knew I could make one myself, rather than spenidng $22 for an ill fitting one.






































Where the double webbing is, You just slide the car seat belt through the loop.

We probably won't use this all the time, Since he loves looking out the window, But I had this is mind for long trips, Usually on the weekends we roadtrip about an hour and a half away.

If you are intersted in buying one of these from me, They will be $15 and $3 shipping. If you want more than one, I will do flat shipping of three harnesses.
These are custom made to you're measurments and whatever fabric you would like.

Here's how to measure you're baby:











Hope you guys enjoy, What do you think?


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Where did you find the buckles?

That looks great BTW


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It looks great


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

cute idea!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Those are great! 
Are you willing to sell any?!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Cherries (Nov 2, 2005)

*seatbelt*



Courtney said:


> Those are great!
> Are you willing to sell any?!



Most likely yep!


And I got the buckles at Hancock fabrics, But I've also seen them at walmart.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Great Job!!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Let us know how much you are going to sale them for


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

*I want one*

I love it, Tell me the measurements you need and I want two if the price is right lol


----------



## Cherries (Nov 2, 2005)

*hey!*

Hey gals, I edited the post if you're still interested!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Cherries i totally get a kick out of your dog, what a cute face! Also I was wondering where you are located just because of shipping.


----------

